# Come On Girls!!



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi
I am taking the bull by the horns this time!!! i hope i have got that saying right.. 

How about a meet up in OCTOBER!!

I know we maynot beable to cover everywhere geographically...but i think we need to get the ball rolling...
I have done this before and its really lovely and therapeutic..

Shall we go for a Saturday or Sunday..? 

Well here goes i live in Essex...

How about it?

love astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Definitely on for this, I'm in Devon, but don't mind travelling anywhere at all!

Hope you are all OK this morning ladies!

Leoarna xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Great Leoarna!!!!!  hows things with you?


So that is 2 for definate!!!

Anyone else? lets make it work and worthwhile this time....

love astridx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Would love a meet up.
I live in Birmingham and dont drive, but dont mind travelling on the coach or train.
It would be nice to put some names to faces.

Love karen j


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Astrid, 

Can it be in the last two weeks of October as I'm hopefully going to Ireland for the first bit of the month. Don't want to be at home for my birthday, and both in need of a break.

I'm fine, although hubby and me have had an up and down weekend - he admitted he's much more gutted at the prospect of us not doing it than he ever thought it would be, and is also feeling like no-one considers his feelings only mine.... Trouble is, he's very private, and his chums just aren't sure how to approach the subject. 

Hey, ho, one more issue to work out an answer to!  

Any other ladies up for meeting? 

Leoarna x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm happy to tag along and live near Oxford but am happy to drive.  We're in India the second and third weekend of October so if you meet up then, be sure to take some photos!


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Leoarna, Karen and Flipper

Thats great!!! 4 of us so far...

So shall we say the last weekend of October/ beginning of Nov...maybe 28/29th Oct....or 4/5th nov
If that cannot be done, we will keep moving the dates... 

We will get there i am sure...

love astridxx       

[br]: 11/09/06, 22:39So Girls

We have Devon/Essex/Oxford/Birmingham

Leoarna and Karen you are the ones who live possibly the furthest so far...as i think Flipper and I are more central...
What would be the easiest place for you both to get to? because you have the longest journeys, at the moment? Would you mind suggesting?
Are you ok with that suggestion Flipper?

love astridxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Ello (she said, limping along and trying to catch up with the other lovely ladies)!

I would love to have a meet up with you all... I live not too far from Karen j in Coventry, but I cannot make the following dates: 15th October and the weekend of the 4th-5th of November  trust me, huh?

Of course, I am being very forward thinking in even THINKING I will be able to walk properly by these dates LOL but theres no harm in being that way inclined is there? At least I know I can get you gals to go to the bar for me because of my gammy leg innit?! LOL!

Any space for a crip on this trip?  

Emcee x


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

I dont know, some people will do anything not to go to the bar!!!!    

I think it will do us all good to get away from things for a while and have a good gossip or 
Cannot give a positive about dates as work some weird dates / shifts, but if we could confirm ASAP then I could work around that.

Karen 

PS Hubby is a driver so will ask him where is best for all of us to meet and maybe suggest a central location.


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Boo hoo, dont think i can go- that half term hol i am taking my stepdaughter to Paris! please take lots of pics for me so i can see what you all look like!!!


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Hi guys,
would love to meet up-sorry haven't been very social of late but am on my third week of nights and have been enjoying fun-and-games with estate agents and solicitors over the past 8 weeks (joy)

We're hoping to have our house warming the wekend of the 28th-noticed that emcee couldn't do the 4/5th Nov-could we do the weekend after (11th Nov??)

lol pp xxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Oooops!

Forgot to say that I'm near Oxford too, but travelling is not a problem

xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

lovely ladies, I think I am being very forward thinking in even hoping I will be walking well enough to be able to travel to meet with you all!   So don't worry if you can't accomodate me with my dates... am sure there will always be another time if I can't make it to this meet!

Sorry - its just that after chatting with DH I suppose I have to be realistic and not push myself to plan too much too soon after this latest hopperation 

Really hope I haven't annoyed any of you with me going on and on all the time here! Sorry!

Love,
Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Never easy to get something like ths off the ground but that doesn't mean we shouldn't keep trying.!

I can do the 28th Oct weekend and the 11th Nov weekend. Later today I'll come back on and try and do some sort of grid of the weekends we can all do / not do. 

Astrid, in answer to your question about distance, I really don't mind. I'm happy to travel, even if it's quite north. Birmingham might be a good idea as it's easy to reach by train, but that may be to far south if say Gill decides to come from Glasgow. 

Will come back to thread later today. 

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi everybody

Getting quite excited about a meet up ( im easily excited    )
Was wondering if it would be easier if we could arrange a diffinite meeting place and then the date, then it would be easier to book train/coach tickets.

Would I be right in saying we need as central point to cover Essex,Devon,Birmingham,Coventry,Oxford.... anymore, then I can get Hubbys maps out.

Karen  xxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

On re-reading everyone's posts it is starting to look like the 11th Nov is the best day for everyone. 

One of the big hotels in Brum would have a nice big lounge for an afternoon of coffee and laughter - what do you all think? Very aware this would be quite a way of you were coming from north of the border, so any other location ideas.....?

Leoarna xxxx

ps while I'm off work I would have time to find a venue.....


Leoarna xx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

11 Nov sounds good, gives sometime to get time off work.
Birmingham has some lovely places.
Any other ideas

karen

Ps
Astrid, Ive just noticed you are trekking in Nov, what dates??


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Brum would be a lovely location for me ladies as its not too far away, I could even get DH to drop me over there if I were going to struggle getting the train!

xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Oh Dear!!!
I am happy to go anywhere....but i go on my trek on the 11th Nov for two weeks...i am so sorry... 
Can you pull out any other dates out of the majic hat

Astridxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Is Sunday the 5th Nov a crazy idea? 

Leoarna xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hey Leoarna

I can do the 5th nov!!!

Can everyone esle? oohh i really hope so?

love astridx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

5th Nov looks good-count me in!
xxx


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

5th sounds good to me

karen
xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry ladies I can't do the 5th


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Emcee, is there a day you could do, or is it that you don't think you should 'run' before 'walking', if you can tolerate the pun!?!

Big hugs, hope that knee is less swollen, Leoarna xx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Leoarna

OK then! Here goes:
I can't do any time from now up to the 15th October, nor the weekend of the 4-5th November. Hope that helps narrow things down a bit? If not ladies, go on ahead without me and meet up - I can always make it the next time. I don't want to be responsible for mucking everyone about with dates because of my poorlyness! I would rather you all found a suitable date for you than wait around for me!

Yours, feeling rather guilty and trying to slink away into the shadows which is a bit hard when you're going clunk, hop, shuffle.....!

Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry if I put you on the spot emcee, not intentional..... Maybe we should make it a quarterly thing and then everyone would get to meet everyone else at some point!

Leoarna x


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi 
I'm new to this section of FF but would love to meet you all (thanks for pointing me in the direction of the meet up thread Leoarna).

I live in the South and coud travel to Birmingham or anywhere else within reason!  The 5th November is a good date for me.  

Looking forward to it already.
Pipkin


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls

I think thats a good point Leoarna, maybe if this is succesful we could make it a quarterly thing...Its difficult to try and get everyone at the same time...

Can i ask you one question, just to put a spanner in the works...

What about the last weekend of October? did we discuss if that one was possible?

If not its looking like the 5th November...

So sad if Emcee cannot make it... 

love astridxx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

Actually the last weekend in October is better for me than 5th November so it is a 'yes' from me.

Pipkin


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

The last weekend of October is ok with me as well (she said gleefully)...... LOL!

Emcee xxx


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi ladies, I'm late to this as always, sorry.  At this risk of sounding like I don't have a social life, I can do both the 5th and the 29th of October, I could just to the 28th at a squeeze for a lunchtime thing.

Assuming it goes ahead, how are we all going to recognise each other? Emcee your easy as you'll be the one who turns up on a motor bike and has crutches in your saddle bag....what about the rest of us? !!

flipper


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls
So far we have the 5th of November.
29th and possibly the 28th October..

You are right we will beable to recognise Emcee...maybe you can get there first Emcee and we will use you as a Mascot....( i hope you do not take offence).. 
How about heading towards the bar to still the nerves first. I think thats where you will find me...  

Ok. Has anyone got any ideas?

How about wearing odd shoes!!!
A glass of wine in your hands!!
A small ribbon (i think they advertise ribbons on FF)..
A patch over your eye!

Any suggestions...

love astridxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Sorry, think at the mo can only do the 5th Nov, but please don't let this influence other peoples decisions.

xxxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hate to sound like I'm putting a dampner on things here, but if and where and whatever we do when we decide to meet, are we going to pm those of us who are interested? The reason why I'm asking is because I'm a bit nervous about arranging stuff on the www where anyone can see what we're planning...

I'll be the one with the crutches at the bar getting drunk... LOL!

Emcee x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Very good idea Emcee - how you doin'?

Leoarna x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

leoarna said:


> Very good idea Emcee - how you doin'?
> 
> Leoarna x


Ugh Leoarna, I keep finding new bruises each day - this morning I discovered a huge one along the side of my foot - ugh! What a pretty multi-coloured leg I am sporting!
How are you doing today?

xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Yesterday was a bit c**ppy, as I realised that a business I was really hoping to buy with my husband and father in law's help wasn't viable. Had the feeling that everything I try doesn't work, and that my current job has become a real trap.... However, have managed to put a more positive spin on it all today, and am (gently) exploring some other options. On top of all that, I'm getting a lot of headaches (don't normally) and I'm exhausted even when I wake up - think stress is playing itself out in a physical way rather than through making me depressed. Planning an afternoon on the sofa, which isn't something I've really done all year even when I've been off after my m/c. Decided I'm allowed to do 'nothing' just for a few hours!

What's the cat's name? I must get my dogs, Archie and Scoot, on my signature photo...... 

Take it easy with that multi-coloured leg!

Leoarna x


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Her name is Min and she is adorable... we also call her Moo, short for moocher, because if there is a quiet corner she can find, or if she has the chance to explore - away she goes!

I call her my fluffy little cloud - because she is LOL!

Emcee x

PS, have just added text to her pic!

Hope today is a better day for you Leoarna, I am enjoying some 'couch surfing' myself today - what the hell, we're worth it!


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi everybod

I can wear my orange wrist band,although at 5foot 9 and masses of blonde hair I dont think you'll have trouble spotting me.   

Cant wait

karen 
xxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Thats Great!!!

We can identify Karen and Emcee....thats a good start...

Can you place yourselves at the bar??
In the Loos?
At Reception?

You can both be our mascots!!!

Wow I am so interested to meet you all now....

love astridxxx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

So girls, any definitive dates??

Perhaps it's only fitting that we all wore ff orange wristbands to identify each other?
Or we could go for the penultimate 70's red carnation on the lapel!!

Hopefully we would have moved by then-can't belive how much estate agents and solicitors lie-don't know how they sleep at night......

Can't wait for my life to get back to 'normal' and start posting to you all again, so sorry I haven't posted for the past month-or-so-things are mega-hectic at the mo-have just started the last semester for my degree-should be finished by Christmas.

Hope you're all well-am sooooo excited about meeting you all and catching up-meeting old friends!!

lol pp xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hiya 

sorry butting in   just to say when we had our first local meet we all wondered how we would recognise each other! and trust me you will! as you all will look as anxious as each other and will be looking around 

have a fab time 

xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

So Ladies, 

We need a vote for either the 29th or the 5th? 


Hope you've all got a little bit of sunshine this weekend, Devon's lovely!

Leoarna xxx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

karen j said:


> Hi everybod
> 
> I can wear my orange wrist band,although at 5foot 9 and masses of blonde hair I dont think you'll have trouble spotting me.
> 
> ...


LOL - we'll all know who Karenj is then - look for the tall nudey lady with long blonde tresses wearing nothing but an orange arm band and a smile!  LOL!

Only kidding honey xxxxxx

29th Oct is ok for me


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Gonna crash out now in front of the phantom menace for the evening and tomorrow I'm at the NEC for a gardening trade show, but when I'm back on Monday I'll try and get us all pinned down to a date and then sort out a venue.... Seems sensible that while I'm off work, I put the time to some good use! 

In the mean time if you can post your preference between 29th and 5th that would be great! 


Leoarna xxxxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Girls

Suzie i agree you somehow know who everyone is!! we will all be looking just as anxious as each other...


I can do either the 29th/or 5th....


Count me in on either dates...

love astridxxx

p.s i think we need to start listing our names with an over all date...so that we can start getting our train tickets...What do you think??


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Here goes....leoarna you are better at this!!! 

29th October                                                5th November

Astrid                                                          Astrid


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

29th Oct ? maybe                                    
Sarah (pp)


5th Nov-can do
Sarah (pp)


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

29th Oct - yes, definitely  

5th November - nope


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

29th October - YES  

5th November - YES


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

29 Oct Yes
5 Nov  Yes


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

Would prefer the 5th Nov if poss


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Pink panther, you mentioned in an earlier post that you could maybe do the 29th, is that still the case? Only ask as Emcee definitely can't do the 5th.... If it's a no can do, we'll work it out another way! 

Leoarna xx


----------



## pink panther (May 4, 2005)

We are due to move house sometime in Oct but the date is being moved back all the time (was 6th, now 13th), so preferably, the later the better.
Don't worry too much about me, if 29th works best for everyone else, I could try to make another meet?
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Girls, it does look as if 29th Oct is the best day for the majority. I'll pm all of you once I sort out a venue, I'm thinking nice hotel where there's a comfy lounge for drinking coffee and eating cake all afternoon - sound OK? 

Leoarna x


----------



## karen j (May 19, 2004)

Hi everybod

Sounds good to me 

karen
xxxxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Great!!! 
Thx Leoarna for your help at organising this...I am really looking forward to this...
So it looks like the 29th...
I hope you can make it PP....would love to see you!!

love astridx


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

CAKE? Did someone say CAKE??  

Sounds fab to me too   Really hope everyone can make it  

xxx


----------

